# Unjust Vexation - PH law makes it to list of 'weirdest laws' around the world



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

For anyone unfamiliar with The PI's Unjust Vexation Law, suggest you google search it.

A local in the town where I live is being sued by another local for Unjust Vexation for giving the driver the middle finger which was caught on their dash cam

PH law makes it to list of 'weirdest laws' around the world
PH law makes it to list of 'weirdest laws' around the world

Some examples;

Annoying someone is a crime
Annoying Someone is a Crime (updated last 10 June 2020) - Law Firm in Metro Manila, Philippines | Corporate, Family, IP law, and Litigation Lawyers

Philippines - You’re Annoying. | Conventus Law

Obnoxious neighbor can be charged with unjust vexation 
Obnoxious neighbor can be charged with unjust vexation

The Crime of Unjust Vexation
The Crime of Unjust Vexation


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

It can even be seen as a worse crime to in public tell the TRUTH about a rather serious crime an other have made so he "lose face" than the crime he made!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

"unjustifiably annoy or vex an *innocent* person. "
But thats a GOOD law if its followed. "western" countries has TO LITLE such


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

About 5 - 6 years back, one of the the News channels reported that a female celebrity was detained and arrested at the Airport as she returned from another country for I think Defamation, Libel, Slander of Character.

She had mentioned some disparaging or made accusations about a very wealthy female media mogul, but she was released after posting I think 40,000 pesos bail, so if you don't have the bail money such as a poor person (there was another story on that also) you can end up in jail for a long time waiting for that trial. I tried to search for this story it's been a long time but can't find it so all this is from memory.

It's real, so regardless of who is at fault, I recommend to avoid all disparaging comments or confrontations with any neighbor or In-law, be quiet and calm if in a vehicle accident, wait for the authorities to show up, look for camera's, install a video camera in your vehicle, around your home, you'd be amazed at what you get on film.

My wife was attacked by a young female In-laws child and the neighbors and in-laws all said it was my wifes fault but what they didn't know was that my wifes friend had filmed the encounter on his phone... "Oh no" oh no and they were going to take action against my wife right up until the video was shown and what happens next the friend who filmed this was threatened with death, nothing happens to the In-laws they are dirt poor... but my wife could have been charged the girl was a minor, with lies and deceptions plus gang or tribal like mentality, camera's work!


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I find loud music vexing. Can I sue? 😎


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> I find loud music vexing. Can I sue? 😎


Have you ever had difficulty sleeping during the night because of your neighbor’s deafening karaoke session? 

UNJUST VEXATION: A TICKET TO PRISON FOR YOUR ANNOYING NEIGHBOR


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

They have these laws yet it is still legal to marry a 13 year old. crazy


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> They have these laws yet it is still legal to marry a 13 year old. crazy


I think you must be confusing the Philippines with Missouri. It's 18 and if under 21 requires parental permission.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I think you must be confusing the Philippines with Missouri. It's 18 and if under 21 requires parental permission.


Why have you chose to troll such an important topic? You knew he didn't confuse Missouri with the Philippines.

Missouri is 16, same as your country.
Missouri Marriage Age Requirements - FindLaw
The law of marriage


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Why have you chose to troll such an important topic? You knew he didn't confuse Missouri with the Philippines.
> 
> Missouri is 16, same as your country.
> Missouri Marriage Age Requirements - FindLaw
> The law of marriage


Hillbilly joke lang,
And just what has the marrying age got to do with the topic.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Gary D said:


> Hillbilly joke lang,
> And just what has the marrying age got to do with the topic.


I am serious about the age, look it up.
I thought the topic was about unjust laws.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> I am serious about the age, look it up.
> I thought the topic was about unjust laws.


I did look it up before I posted.

This is from the Lisbon embassy but it gives the pertinent details.



https://lisbonpe.dfa.gov.ph/index.php/consular-section/other-services/marriage-solemnization



There may be some differences in the Muslim areas but unless you are a Muslim the option is not available to you. There is a bill which may have passed to make child brides illegal, its definitely against the family code.


----------

